# Stop Recording Early Feature



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

I love the ability to add extra time to a recording (Stop it Late), and appreciate the new feature to help with overlap.

However, I'd also like the ability to stop a recording early, too. Sometimes the overlap feature preserves all of the first show, but I know they pad the ending of the show with previews, ads, etc. I'd prefer to get the entire show of the second one I'm recording.

I know I can set this up manually, but it seems if there is already code for stopping late, it seems like stopping early would be easy.

And on both features, I'd like a smaller time window that 5 minutes available through some sort of toggle. Usually, the 5 minute increments are great -- less clicking. However, if there was an unusual situation (like the network 1 hour and 1 minute shows), it would be nice to be able to change temporarily to 1 minute increments.

Barbeedoll


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

This is a good suggestion. Here's an example: Some television programs: "E.R.", "American Idol" are notorious for running 1 minute into the hour. I would like to schedule recordings of such teleision programs and force the end time to end -1 minute (or rather, "on the hour"). TiVo customers should be able to take away from one to five minutes (at the least) the same as customers who desire to "pad" a recording with additional time.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is already a feature built into TiVo called "Overlap Protection" that takes care of this. Basically the way it works is that when two programs overlap by less then 5 minutes the higher priority one is recorded in it's entirety and the lower priority one is clipped by however many minutes they overlap. This feature should be enabled by default, but if for some reason it's not you can enable it manually using the menu item under Messages & Settings.

Dan


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> There is already a feature built into TiVo called "Overlap Protection" that takes care of this. Basically the way it works is that when two programs overlap by less then 5 minutes the higher priority one is recorded in it's entirety and the lower priority one is clipped by however many minutes they overlap. This feature should be enabled by default, but if for some reason it's not you can enable it manually using the menu item under Messages & Settings.
> 
> Dan


 Thanks, Dan. I've been the beneficiary of this new feature and really enjoy it. However, my understanding was that the show taped in its entirety was the First One Broadcast.

Just to double check, and I have my fingers crossed that you are right, if I reversed the prority I could get the 8-9 pm show that is 1 hr. 1 min. (second in priority on my Season Pass list) to cut off at 1 hr. and the 9-10 pm show on another channel that is a full hour (first in priority on my Season Pass list) to tape in its entirety rather than being clipped.

I'd still like the additional flexibility of being able to configure these manually, as the Season Pass priority solution adds other issues long term.

But thanks so much for your response and I look forward to more information from you on this.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes. The show with the lower priority is the one that is clipped.

Dan


----------



## anonymuse (Nov 27, 2005)

Is this possible with D* Tivo systems? I can't seem to find it and would love to use that.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

anonymuse said:


> Is this possible with D* Tivo systems? I can't seem to find it and would love to use that.


Nope. Clipping is part of a newer code base than the one used by the DTiVo systems.


----------



## UncaAndoo (Jan 21, 2002)

Does somebody know how the TiVo handles it if the two shows are identical? In the afternoon, my local station shows two different episodes of the same show back to back and they are both ~1 minute early.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

2 episodes of the same show airing back to back, with both starting 1 minute early? Well then neither would need to be clipped and the Tivo will record them both as they are in the guide (i.e. 9:59-10:29 & 10:29-10:59)


----------



## UncaAndoo (Jan 21, 2002)

The first one needs to be clipped, since it's listed as running until 10:30 and the second one starts at 10:29.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm assuming these are on different channels?


----------



## Rick313 (Mar 29, 2009)

barbeedoll said:


> I love the ability to add extra time to a recording (Stop it Late), and appreciate the new feature to help with overlap.
> 
> However, I'd also like the ability to stop a recording early, too. Sometimes the overlap feature preserves all of the first show, but I know they pad the ending of the show with previews, ads, etc. I'd prefer to get the entire show of the second one I'm recording.
> 
> I know I can set this up manually, but it seems if there is already code for stopping late, it seems like stopping early would be easy.


I completely agree! :up:



Dan203 said:


> There is already a feature built into TiVo called "Overlap Protection" that takes care of this.


While that may be true, why complicate things? There are several programs that I record on a regular basis that begin AND END 1-2 minutes before their sheduled air times. If I know that I always want a particular recording to end early, the most straight forward means of doing that would be to adjust the end time in the season pass just as I would if I wanted to extend it.

By not allowing users to do this, it adds another layer of complexity to the scheduling process by creating unnecessary overlap conflicts which must then be resolved. Since TiVo is all about making television watching easier, that just doesn't make sense.



UncaAndoo said:


> Does somebody know how the TiVo handles it if the two shows are identical? In the afternoon, my local station shows two different episodes of the same show back to back and they are both ~1 minute early.


Please correct me if I am wrong, but this is how I understand it.

If nothing else is scheduled, it will record both programs in their entirety by using both tuners during the overlapping portion i.e. it will record the overlapping portion twice. Kind of redundant if you ask me.

If another recording is scheduled that has higher priority, then the second episode will be clipped thereby neutralizing the effect of starting it early. Not really what you had in mind, huh?

If another recording is scheduled that has lower priority, then it will be clipped. Also, probably not what you had in mind.

If TiVo allowed you to subtract minutes from the end time as it allows to add them, you could actually get the recordings you want and not have to worry about overlap issues at all. Wouldn't that be nice?


----------

